# Me-109 wreck found in Denmark.



## syscom3 (May 21, 2019)

hopefully more info will come out about this.

https://gizmodo.com/school-assignment-leads-to-discovery-of-wwii-plane-with-1793083542

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (May 21, 2019)

This is an older news item from 2017. The pilot has since been identified and his remains returned to Germany. He was 19 years old and has no surviving family to report that his remains were discovered, which is sad. The aircraft was from a training base in the local area so this may have been a training accident. The crash occurred in winter 1944 according to the family who found him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> This is an older news item from 2017. The pilot has since been identified and his remains returned to Germany. He was 19 years old and has no surviving family to report that his remains were discovered, which is sad. The aircraft was from a training base in the local area so this may have been a training accident. The crash occurred in winter 1944 according to the family who found him.


Thanks for the update.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

